# Tiger Clinic



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

YouTube - Tiger Woods Golf Clinic Part 1/2 PART 1


YouTube - Tiger Woods Golf Clinic Part 2/2 PART 2



hope you enjoy...


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

thanks for the vids.


----------

